# New train set up?



## Maelstrom (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello all,

I've been messing around with HO for a couple of weeks now and have decided to switch to N. 

I have 2 brand new Kato SD80MAC locomotives that should be here in the next few days.

At some point in the near future, I will be putting in DCC decoders. But for now, are there any steps I need to take to set up the locos before use to ensure proper operation?

Thanks!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes,have them run on DC for a while,in both directions and at different speeds from creeping to top speed and observe their operations.If they don't run nice on DC,they wont run any better on DCC.
Some might tell you that this test is useless with Kato locos,I tend to agree,but play safe,test them anyway.


----------

